

Building Flickr’s new Hybrid Signed-Out Homepage - EricaJoy
http://code.flickr.net/2014/04/23/building-flickrs-new-hybrid-signed-out-homepage/

======
berelig
Just wondering, is there a reason flickr doesn't bother alerting users on IE7
and below that their browser is out of date? This page degrades down to IE8
(where it just seems to drop all scrolling effects and animations), but is
entirely broken in IE7.

I know Twitter does this and goes as far as showing the mobile version of
their site instead.

